

Visualization of all Airbnb listings worldwide - brianchesky
http://www.airbnb.com/home/coverage

======
robobenjie
hmm, can't I now look up a listing to get the "somewhere near here" circle and
then cross compare on this map to figure out exactly where it is? The dot for
my listing is pretty much exactly at my house.

Also Airbnb is a great service, and since starting my wife and I have had at
least one guest a week, making several hundred dollars a month in extra income
while getting to meet interesting people.

